# KARACHI | Coral Towers | 38 fl | U/C



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: mehdi_cs;


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

By mwahmed

Coral towers, pic by me

Coral1 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr

Coral 2 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

88]




















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

03]


































[/


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

These 2 almost done, work on next 2 started.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

PC: Bilal Khan


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Credits: Humza Hussain Simjee


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Update



m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------

